# g&l resale value..boggles the mind..



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...right now there are three g&l legacy guitars on craigslist in toronto, one asking $700, the other two going for $500.

they don't appear to be the less expensive tribute models, but the genuine made-in-america article.

what's up with that?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/search/msg?query=legacy&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

bargains. nice guitars.


----------



## MusicShopperCA (Feb 20, 2012)

I think because G&L's are so strongly analogous to Fenders that their resale value is hurt by the current price of American Fenders. Take this legacy for instance: http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/gl-legacy-electric-guitar-with-tinted-maple-neck

If someone were to see that used, unless they were a real G&L fan, they'd probably immediately compare it to an American Std Strat, which go _new_ now for $999 in solid colours (and sometimes cheaper when Fender factory rebates are on).

So even though the G&L is a more expensive instrument off the shelf, I think that generally speaking the used prices are going to be dictated mostly by what an analogous Fender would sell for used.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

What's wrong with them? They don't say "Fender Stratocaster" on the head stock.

That creme coloured one with the tortoise pickguard looks sweet. If it is what the ad says it is that's a helluva deal.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

nothing wrong with G&L's...they are really nice guitars.

My main electric in the early to mid 90's was a G&L ASAT....I don't remember why I sold it and would like to have it back.

Also owned an '85 Broadcaster which was a incredible sounding guitar. Unfortunately, the neck was really thin so I couldn't get comfortable on it.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Their loss is my gain, I prefer G&L guitars over their F equivalents. People want a certain name on their headstocks, those of us that buy based on feel and sound end up getting the long end of the stick.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Among the dozens of guitars I've turned over or flipped in 20 years, my 1993 S-500 is the one still here beside me. I think they had a very small increase in used resale value the last couple of years, but they are criminally undervalued for what you get. Something equivalent to my ~$1700 S-500 would be $3000+ coming out of the Fender Custom Shop.

If that $500 Legacy really is USA, and not a total beater/wreck, that's a freaking steal.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

G&Ls are like Hamers; incredible quality guitars that cost lots new and resell for a small fraction. Supply and demand? No, branding.
My Number One strat-style is a EB Musicman. Eats the Fenders at the same pricepoint. They seem to hold their value better than G&Ls, but I have no clue why.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Has china started counterfeiting G&L's yet?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought a Legacy 96 off a forum member a few years ago and it was an incredible guitar. Beautifull finish and quality was second to none. Played it for a few years and found the neck a bit chunky for me and traded it. 
That was a mistake as I think they are really better than Fender as far as build is concerned. Again when presented on a trade-in at a few places,they would not even look at it or give me 450.00 for a almost mint Legacy.
I was insulted and got a Tele on a private trade( wich is gone) Live and learn.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

The ONLY thing I prefer on a Fender over a G&L is the headstock. I find it amazing too - the G&L's sound a little hotter, but play beautifully.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Even though they are Leo Fender guitars, it doesn't say 'Fender' on the headstock like someone said. That immediately knocks a good chunk off the price. Supply and demand simply that a lot more people are looking for Fenders and most have likely never heard of G&L.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Make sure they are not tribute models (offshore built)


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I notice it a lot. I had a G&L Camanche that would have been $2700.00 or so to buy in Canada and I had it advertised at $1200. I had it on eBay for $1100 plus shipping. I never got a lick, not one offer. I got some trade offers and I eventually took one but it boggles my mind too when I see how little they sell for sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm really liking that cream coloured one...wonder if he'd ship?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Jeez, where were these when I was Strat shopping last month?!?! I specifically looked for G&L's as well and found a few, but they were all $700-800. 

That sunburst one for $500 looks great! And it's not too far from me...hmmmm


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i had been planning on buying a strat this spring. i was thinking this one:










if i go down to the states i can get it cheaper, i think. at least no sales tax there. however, what you guys are saying about the g&l guitars intrigues me. i was really annoyed with myself for planning to spend over a grand on a guitar.
however, if these g&l strats are as good as you all say, then maybe i'll get one of those instead.
can anyone tell me where i might play one here in toronto? what are the models i should be looking at? pitfalls to look out for?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

There are basically 4 models that are Strat-ish:
-Legacy is your bog standard Strat
-S-500 has hotter pickups (they are sorta inbetween a Strat type and a P90), and a pickup combining switching system. Wired V-Treble-Bass instead of V-Tone-Tone. Locking Sperzel tuners standard. Can still do nice Strat type tones, might have to roll vol back a touch.
-Commanche, the Z type pickups and I don't know what else
-the single humbucker model I can't remember the name of, like the Jerry Cantrell signature

The G&L whammy bridge is great. The bar on mine is a machined piece of solid steel, not some pressed/chromed thing like Fender uses. Can lock the bar in place, or let it float, with a set screw.

The electronics in mine are great, no scratchy pots after 19 years.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I think the funky neck problems that plagued G&L for several years really kills the used prices. You never know what you may end up with . . . 

TG


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a commanche. Gotta sell my Hiwatt first.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I wouldn't mind a commanche. Gotta sell my Hiwatt first.



The lower resale helps those who want one used.
One day I do hope to get a Strat or Strat style guitar--and the top candidates other than a Fender would be a Commanche and a Godin Progression.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

When I picked up my PRS in '94, a buddy bought a G&L Legacy in a nice trans blue.
After almost twenty years, it's still his number one.

I jam every so often with some guys from work and one of them just bought a second hand Commanche.
I think that it's a limited edition, with a nice flame maple top.
Really, really nice guitar! The trem on it is massive and two point,
similar to what comes on, or came with a Fender AmDlx.
He didn't say what he spent, but said that he got a good deal.

I had heard something about the necks on G&Ls, but I don't remember the problem.
Any more information on that point?


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> What's wrong with them? They don't say "Fender Stratocaster" on the head stock.


In my experience, G&L's are almost always BETTER than Strats...
-Mikey


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...okay, 'fess up! which one of you snagged the sunburst model that was going for $700???

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

david henman said:


> ...okay, 'fess up! which one of you snagged the sunburst model that was going for $700???
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ahahaha! That made me LOL!


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> I think the funky neck problems that plagued G&L for several years really kills the used prices. You never know what you may end up with . . .
> 
> TG


Funky neck ?


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm thinking that $500 Legacy was a desperation sale, the ad's wording sure sounds like it. Even at $700 that is a VERY good price. I've got a '08 sunburst that is my go-to single coil git and usually the used, asking, prices are in the $750-$1200 range. Every Strat/Tele lover should try a G&L at some point, they are superb instruments and represent a hell of a bang-for-the-buck.

DW


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Maverick said:


> Funky neck ?


Yes, their truss rod system (forget what they called it) was notorious for causing un-fixable problems which basically rendered guitars unplayable. There was a story here about a guy who went into the 12th fret with a G&L trade in and was basically told "don't bother" before even opening the case.

They don't use this system anymore and only used it in the 90s (I believe) but it does warrant caution when buying used. Many are fine, many are not and cannot be fixed.

TG


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

I for one don't understand why the resale is so low on G&Ls. I'm my experience they are far superior to their fender equivalents. I bought a used ASAT tribute semi-hollow after playing every tele at L&M, St johns, Quest and a handful of pawn shops. the only ones that came close to my ASAT for sound were between double and five times the price. The finish is tough and gorgeous, the neck is true and has a really nice maple fretboard, and the MFD pickups are great, classic twang all the way to a respectably thick syrupy overdrive. The previous owner of my guitar had installed spertzel locking tuners, so I can't speak for the factory ones, but everything else is excellent.
My next guitar (maybe the one after that) will, in all likelyhood, be a legacy.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

They may go up in price if they can get Eric Clapton, John Mayer, jeff beck etc..... to play a one..LOL


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

marcos said:


> They may go up in price if they can get Eric Clapton, John Mayer, jeff beck etc..... to play a one..LOL


I think that really is the problem. You don't see any real big name players on stage with one. We all want Fender Strats because thats what our guitar hereos played, SRV, Hendrix, etc...


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

marcos said:


> They may go up in price if they can get Eric Clapton, John Mayer, jeff beck etc..... to play a one..LOL


Jerry Cantrell plays one! sdsre


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I have an ASAT Special -- wonderful guitar (and its the 3-bolt neck -- no problems whatsoever). As other posters noted, most players out there have no idea about G&L, there's few dealers in Canada, and fewer high profile endorsees. I bought mine used so didn't get hit with the instant depreciation.
I'd love to find a used Commanche!!


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's one in Cambridge for $700 : http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...Stratocaster-American-Made-W0QQAdIdZ343533358
I'd be all over this if I didn't already have one! Great guitars and great value.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the reason i'm paying attention is because a g&l with a maple fretboard would be delicious!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

A really nice ASAT in Ottawa for $650: http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-guitars-G-L-Electric-W0QQAdIdZ359533760

(Hey bagpipe -- weren't you looking for one???)


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

iaresee said:


> A really nice ASAT in Ottawa for $650: http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-guitars-G-L-Electric-W0QQAdIdZ359533760
> 
> (Hey bagpipe -- weren't you looking for one???)


I contacted the owner asking if it was a USA model or a Tribute series-he replied that he did not know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

rollingdam said:


> I contacted the owner asking if it was a USA model or a Tribute series-he replied that he did not know.


Sneaky...looking on the headstock, wouldn't it say "Tribute"? Edit: yup. It says "Tribute Series" under the G&L logo. Shouldn't be hard for him to figure that shit out...unless he was trying to be intentionally vague about it.

See: http://cachepe.zzounds.com/media/qu..._NG_T_MP-4320ff15d0843c45b49f4f543f71aa4d.jpg


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

also on the back, it's either made in USA or Made in Korea (older Tribute) or Made In China (newer Tribute).


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

If it was a USA model I am sure he would have mentioned it in the ad to in his response to me.

I did not bother following this up with him.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

david henman said:


> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/search/msg?query=legacy&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=


thats a US made model.....now $500

I love G&L's. they sound and play great, but the re-sale it absolutely brutal. Not earned at all, It's just the way they are perceived in the used market. If you've got one, just be happy that you have a superior F-style instrument. If you want one ....buy used.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

iaresee said:


> A really nice ASAT in Ottawa for $650: http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-guitars-G-L-Electric-W0QQAdIdZ359533760
> 
> (Hey bagpipe -- weren't you looking for one???)


Thanks Ian, yes I was. But I already blew the budget on another guitar .... kqoct


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll bet those that are $500 are Tribute line . Can't see much from the pics they have posted . I find most guys selling US G&L's know what they have and advertise as such .


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

rollingdam said:


> I contacted the owner asking if it was a USA model or a Tribute series-he replied that he did not know.


He got back to me. Yes, it's a Tribute. And he paid $800 new for it, hence the $650 price. Ouch.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

iaresee said:


> He got back to me. Yes, it's a Tribute. And he paid $800 new for it, hence the $650 price. Ouch.


Great guitars...maybe even $800 good in 15 years ago terms (if Korean) but not today. The playing field has become much more level. I have seen some real bargains on Tributes...that isn't one (a bargain).


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

I sold my Tribute Legacy for around $400 about 2 years ago.

Would never sell my USA Comanche....Its been my main gigging guitar for 5 years.


----------

